# Zippo Lighters



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

I am wanting to buy a zippo lighter and i don't want the ones that are made specially for butane fuel...I was wondering if i was going to buy a zippo, could i take out the lighter fluid and add butane to it? and it be ok.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

You can get a Z insert made by blazer. Basically you keep the zippo shell, but have a butane torch insert. They're kick ass. :tu


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

So i would still have to buy that and i couldn't have a soft flame lighter.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

athomas2 said:


> So i would still have to buy that and i couldn't have a soft flame lighter.


Right.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

athomas2 said:


> So i would still have to buy that and i couldn't have a soft flame lighter.


pretty much, but it's not an issue unless you absolutely need the fluid insert for some reason.


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

alright..I jsut thought i would ask before ruining the lighter..thanks


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I wouldn't go so far to say you would "ruin" the lighter. All you do is pull out the fluid insert, put it in a safe place and slide in the butane insert and you can swap back and forth at will.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Zippo's are great lighters, but using the regular insert leaves a bad taste due to the naptha in the fuel. I am not sure if there is a soft flame insert that uses butane. That would be the ideal ticket!:tu


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes there is a soft flame insert with butane for the Zippo. It is made by Vector KGM. You can get it here http://www.tobacco-barn.com/p-7881-thunderbird-lighter-insert-by-vector-kgm.aspx .

They even have one with a pipe flame. This turns the Zippo into the most versatile lighter available. You can get the standard gas flame, the Blazer insert with torch, the butane soft flame and the pipe flame.

This makes it very worthwhile buying one nice Zippo -and, boy, are there nice Zippos- and then change it according to the occasion.

Till


----------



## stitch45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Butane Schmutane ... I've used a regular Zippo for years.
I don't understand the hole Butane fixation...They suck.
And no, the Lighter fluid does not affect the taste of the cigar if you
lite it propperly.


----------



## hoosier (Jul 3, 2006)

Or you could buy the Zippo Blu lighter. I have one and also have a regular Zippo with the Blazer insert. I like both of them and use both regularly.


----------



## chupacabrah (Jan 2, 2008)

i have a ronson jrtlite, a triple flame butane from taboo, AND reg zippo. i never had bad taste from zippo, i just like the butane better bc it lights faster:tu


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Zippo's are great lighters, but using the regular insert leaves a bad taste due to the naptha in the fuel. I am not sure if there is a soft flame insert that uses butane. That would be the ideal ticket!:tu


I found a ronson soft-flame butane at the local Smoker Friendly. It was only like a buck and change. Works great for my pipes! (it's not the windproof ronson).


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

the new zippo fuel is much better as far as taste goes-shoot, even w/the old fuel, just let the flame burn for a few seconds 1st-i use the new one for my pipe all the time & have yet to taste anything fuel like


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

I just added a the Blazer Z insert to my old circa 1960's zippo. The insert was fueled with zippo fuel and it's worked flawlessly so far.

Alows me to put an old friend back to work again. I can recall when You HAD to have a zippo to light your cigarettes in High School. Or You were just not cool. LOL!!

It is kinda neat to be carrying my old zippo again after so many years of sitting in a drawer.

FN in MT


----------



## Sames Reincarnated (Oct 23, 2007)

stitch45 said:


> Butane Schmutane ... I've used a regular Zippo for years.
> I don't understand the hole Butane fixation...They suck.
> And no, the Lighter fluid does not affect the taste of the cigar if you
> lite it propperly.


I used a Zippo to light my stogies for a while before I got a torch. Just had to wait a few seconds until I actually did start the lighting process.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

The Z-plus inserts with the zippo shell are my favorite lighters that I have.:tu


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Now that I have read all these posts I want to go and get a zippo. Well, I guess I don't have anything better to do tommorow.


----------



## CigarHoss (Jul 9, 2004)

I have a feeling that if you used a zippo for a while, you may just be used to it. By no means is my opinion an end-all on this subject, my experience is...from the perspective of a torch-user...when I have had to borrow a lighter and it was a zippo, I did indeed taste the fuel...even when I didn't touch the flame to the cigar. And not only did I taste it upon the light and few subsequent starter puffs, I tasted it throughout the whole cigar. It wasn't slightly noticable, it was very noticable. I have many friends that use zippos, though, and swear they taste nothing. So my experience could be unique. I'll stick with a torch though.

And as an aside, Iv'e seen the ronsson torches before. They work fine, but you may want to consider using a cleaner butane on your next clean-up. It's not very much more than the ronson fuel, and you'll get longer use out of the lighter.

Happy smoking!

(and I do love zippos, too...just not on my cigars.)


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

I just picked up a z-plus insert yesterday and have nothing but good things to say about it. Great to get my zippos working again.


----------



## Soprano3695 (Jul 16, 2007)

CigarHoss said:


> I have a feeling that if you used a zippo for a while, you may just be used to it. By no means is my opinion an end-all on this subject, my experience is...from the perspective of a torch-user...when I have had to borrow a lighter and it was a zippo, I did indeed taste the fuel...even when I didn't touch the flame to the cigar. And not only did I taste it upon the light and few subsequent starter puffs, I tasted it throughout the whole cigar. It wasn't slightly noticable, it was very noticable. I have many friends that use zippos, though, and swear they taste nothing. So my experience could be unique. I'll stick with a torch though.
> 
> And as an aside, Iv'e seen the ronsson torches before. They work fine, but you may want to consider using a cleaner butane on your next clean-up. It's not very much more than the ronson fuel, and you'll get longer use out of the lighter.
> 
> ...


:tpd:


----------

